# Software won't uninstall



## MickinDevon (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi, what do we do if we hit the uninstall button to get rid of unwanted software and nothing happens?
I've just tried to lose Flight Sim 2004 but it refuses to go, i've hit the uninstall button in the game and also tried the control panel Add/Remove routine but it still won't go..
I'm itching to just select its directory and hit 'Delete' to bin it, can I do that?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you tried uninstalling it in Safemode?

Also try putting the disk in and let it load and it may have an option there when a scvreen pops up.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Just found this....did you install the update for 2004

How to Uninstall the Update
If you want to uninstall the update, follow these steps. 

Go to the Flight Simulator root directory. 
Double-click the FS9UpdateUninstall.exe icon. 
Delete the BACKUP folder. 
Note: After uninstalling the Flight Simulator 2004: A Century of Flight (Update) you will need to delete the BACKUP folder, as it is not removed by the uninstaller program.
Removing Flight Simulator 2004: A Century of Flight after updating -
To uninstall Flight Simulator 2004: A Century of Flight after installing the update, you must first uninstall the update, and then uninstall Flight Simulator.


----------



## MickinDevon (Mar 13, 2006)

Still no joy, safemode didn't help, and neither did getting rid of the update and backup.
Actually the reason I need to uninstall FS2004 is because it suddenly won't run, I got a message saying something like "missing or corrupted files, please uninstall and reinstall game", but like I said it refuses to uninstall, sometimes when I click on Uninstall nothing happens, but at other times the uninstall screen appears then freezes with the hourglass icon.
Perhaps I'm virused up, an AVG scan zapped a virus recently but perhaps it'd already done its damage?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

yes i would agree that the virus has damaged the files.

Have you tried Restore before they got damaged?

If that doesn't work if your running XP click* Start *then *Run* type *C:/Program files * and find it and try to remove it.


----------



## MickinDevon (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm Win 98SE and there's no Restore option.
I'm still stuck with FS2004 taking up valuable HD space and it refuses to uninstall, anybody got any more suggestions how I can get rid of it?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Press F8 immediately on startup by tapping it about every second and then choose *command prompt*...then in *command prompt* type *scanreg*/*restore *and choose a date but not the oldest one


----------



## eugene2k (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't know if this helps, but I recently had the same problem, and found an article on a blog about what to do if a program won't uninstall. Had to do a lot of thinking though and it's amazing how I managed not to destroy my computer in the process  Anger management is a good thing


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

A lot of people, me included sometimes forget we added a component or add on or expansion pack or mod...you get the idea, and we just try to uninstall the main program without uninstalling what came later first and that often makes a muckery of things.

When I get into a situation like that I usually end up going with the Windows Installer Cleanup utility, which won't remove the files of the program but it will remove the installation configuration and then I just delete the associated program folder manually. Its not perfect but the main part of the program taking up all the space is gone and installation information is removed so its like it doesn't exist even though there may be extraneous files here and there, no longer serving any purpose. I run CCleaner afterward to clear the registry of any dead end references and move on with the knowledge that someday in the future I'll just reinstall everything and make a clean start of it.

This won't work for people who know there are files left behind and it bothers them to no end so apply with knowledge aforethought.


----------



## BlackFishMan (Feb 3, 2008)

the reason maybe the software was destroyed by some virus or program.you can try this wat .
first,re-install the software which cann`t unintall, and then re-uninstall it.this easy way may works.


----------

